

Migrating to Public Cloud - teoruiz
http://www.slideshare.net/adrianco/migrating-to-public-cloud

======
wccrawford
"Netflix could not build new datacenters fast enough."

Seriously? We're supposed to believe that? No, they chose not to spend the
money required to do so. If there continue to be enough datacenters for
Netflix, then it -is- possible to build them fast enough.

There are many advantages to moving to the cloud. There's no reason to say
things that are so obviously false.

~~~
amock
To me that quote sounds like Netflix didn't have enough time between when it
found out the capacity was needed and when the capacity was needed to build
datacenters. So they had a problem with data center build latency and not
throughput.

------
jf
Adrian Cockcroft will be speaking at the "Talk Cloudy to Me" event today:
<http://www.meetup.com/cloudcomputing/events/16701362/> \- swing on by if
you're near Mountain View!

